# Looking for inexpensive multimeter ?



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Just bought one, decided to share because of good rewievs.
I do have several other meters, my main meter is Fluke. This one just looks cute and it is true RMS.
It ships from Toronto 
Cheers, Damir

Digital LCD Backlight Multimeter AC/DC Ohm Voltmeter Ammeter Temperature Tester | eBay


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

With frequency and temperature? Crazy! 
I'm a little hesitant about the 'true RMS' though? First thing I'd try measuring AC volts on a 9V battery.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, I was skeptical as well, it is $12 meter (free shipping ), but reviews are good (mostly).
Here is one :
Budget Multimeters › Aneng AN8002 Multimeter Review


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I can imagine this being one of those ‘you get what you pay for’ items


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course !
It's not a pro's choice meter, but for beginner or hobbyist a lot better choice then $50 meter from cantire.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I’ve been looking for a cheap version for my boat & travel toolbox. Out of stock though


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Out of stock? I just bought one now ... to go with my $50 CanTire one!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Out of stock. Why don't they take the add down and repost when they have stock? Or is it the old well they are all sold ,but we have this model for another $20 kind of deal.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

If you do pedals/kits look for one with a capacitance test capability, handy for sorting those minuscule, poorly marked components. 
Also cheap.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

alwaysflat said:


> If you do pedals/kits look for one with a capacitance test capability, handy for sorting those minuscule, poorly marked components.
> Also cheap.


This one measures capacitance as well


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

epis said:


> This one measures capacitance as well


Nice. I grabbed one of these about a year ago Digital DT9205A Multimeter LCD AC/DC Ammeter Resistance Capacitance Tester | eBay
when my Fluke started to show its age. It's decent, cheap and not backlit tho but it only gets duty in the house. The transistor tester got me. I'm gonna miss my Fluke when it gives up.

Actually the autoranging looks nice on this one, maybe another dmm is needed in the kit.


----------

